# New Girl



## Booboo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi all! I'm new to control booth and to designing light and sound, so I have a feeling you'll be hearing a lot more from me! 

I'm so glad to see there's a site like this! 

Thanks!
Jenny


----------



## Pocado (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny, what kind of shows have you done?

Katie


----------



## avkid (Jun 15, 2004)

welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## Booboo (Jun 16, 2004)

As far as lighting goes, I've done Secret Garden, Actor's Nightmare, and Brighton Beach Memoirs. For sound, I've done In the Blood, and...well, that's about it. With building sets and set design, there's been a lot over the years, so I'll just say, Guys and Dolls, Into the Woods, Bye Bye Birdie, and Midsummer Night's Dream as my favorites. But I'm directing my first musical now (rehearsals start in a week) and I have no tech crew. I _am _the tech crew. I"m designing the sets, lights, and sound myself, on top of doing blocking and choreography. I think I might be in over my head. 

This is where you guys come in. Please be patient with my ignorance. I'm really just an actress who knows about [--] this much as far as designing lights/sound. 

Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Pocado (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, i'll have to agree that you might just be a little over your head....it will be interesting. Good luck with that, if i lived near ya I'd help you, but I don't think you're near CO.

Pocado


----------



## Booboo (Jun 18, 2004)

Colorado? Hm. Have you heard of the Rocky Mountain Rep Theatre? I have a few friends in that. Other than those ties, nope, I'm pretty dang far away. :wink:


----------



## Pocado (Jun 18, 2004)

Um, ya know, I think I have heard of it, my drama teacher might be helping in that one, he helps with one place, but I dont' remember, i'll have to ask and get back to you.

Katie


----------



## sallyj (Jun 18, 2004)

This is my first posting. A word of advice for BooBoo - Find friends to help you. And don't be afraid to ask questions. It seems as though you have come to the right place for that. Oh, and Keep Things Simple!

SJM


----------



## yvfd82t (Aug 22, 2004)

*sorry its late*

Well sorry i am late i have been gone all summer and just got back...so Hi and welcome!! 

Andrew


----------

